# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Sevr'e doğru adım adım

## bozok

*SEVRE DOğRU ADIM ADIM–1 (İngiltere)* 

 

*10. Ağustos 1920 günü imzalanıp kabul edilen ve 600 yıllık Osmanlı Devletini paramparça eden antlaşma ve hükümlerini her Türk aydını çok iyi bilir. Esasen çok iyi bilinmeli ve asla unutulmamalıdır.*


*Dr. M. Galip BAYSAN* 
*30 Haziran 2008 Pazartesi*
*heddam.com*


Türk Halkı için önemine binaen, biz hem bu antlaşmanın nasıl hazırlandığını hem de antlaşmayı hazırlayan kişi ve ülkelerin genel görüşlerini ortaya çıkarmak istedik. Bu konu 10 Ağustos tarihine kadar yine bir yazı serisi halinde sunulacaktır. Barış görüşmelerinde baş aktör durumundaki ülke İngiltere olduğu için biz ilkyazımızı bu ülkeye ayırdık.

Harold Nicolson, Lord Curzon'un hayatını anlattığı *"Curzon: The Last Phase 1919- 1925"* adlı kitabında İngilizler ve Müttefikleri açısından Mondros Mütarekesi sonrasında gelişen durumu Lord Curzon'un şu sözleri ile özetlemektedir:

*"Osmanlı İmparatorluğu ayaklarının dibinde aciz ve dağılmış yatıyor, Başkent'i ve Halifesi silahlarımızın merhametine terkedilmiş bir durumda, denizlerin hakimiyeti kesin olarak bizim, Alman kolonileri işgal edilmiş, bütün hayati irtibatlar, bütün stratejik bölgeler bizim kontrolümüzde bulunuyor. Müttefiklerimizin insan ve mühimmat stokları sınırsız, mağlup olmuş düşmanlarımız karşısında yerleşmiş kuvvetlerimiz bir kaç hafta içinde on yedi milyon silahlı insan seviyesine ulaşmış. Rusya'daki Bolşevik denemesi çöküntü'nün arifesinde bulunuyor. Avrupa ve Afrika'daki zaferlerimiz Asya'nın anahtarını elimize geçirmemizi sağladı. Hiç bir zafer böylesine büyük, böylesine ezici ve kesin olmamıştır. Bizler, Büyük İskender döneminden beri görülmemiş bir fiziki üstünlüğe sahiptik ve dünyanın hakimleri olarak görünüyorduk."*_ (1)_

Daha savaş bitmeden önce 1918 Ağustos ayında İngiltere Başbakanı Lloyd George Manchester şehri Ermeni topluluğuna ait bir heyetle yaptığı görüşmede onlara, *"Britanya sizin zulüm edilmiş ırkınıza karşı olan sorumluluğunu asla unutmayacaktır."* _(2)_ diye hitap ederken buna paralel olarak Dışişleri Bakan Yardımcısı Lord Robert Cecil, Ermenilerle ilgili propaganda çalışmalarını çok iyi bildiğimiz Mavi Kitap'ın yaratıcısı Viscount James Bryce'a yazdığı bir mektupta *"Ermeni Haklarını savunma belgesinin"* aşağıdaki esaslara dayandırılacağını belirtiyordu. _(3)_

*1.* 1914 Sonbaharında Erzurum'da toplanan Osmanlı Ermenileri Kongresinde resmi hükümet temsilcileri tarafından savaşta Türkiye'ye aktif bir şekilde yardımcı olmaları halinde *"kendi kendilerini yönetme hakkı"* verilmesi teklif edildiği halde Ermeniler Osmanlı Devleti ve müttefiklerine yardım eden bir ulus olmayacaklarını beyan etmişlerdir.

*2.* Osmanlı teklifini reddeden bu cesur hareketten sonra, 1915 yılında Osmanlı Ermenileri Türk Hükümeti tarafından sistemli bir şekilde katledildiler. Böylece en soğukkanlı ve canavarca metotlarla 700.000'den fazla insan yok edilmiştir.

*3.* Savaşın başından itibaren Ermeni milletinin Rus bölgesinde yaşayan yarısı, kahraman liderleri General Andranik önderliğinde gönüllü birlikler oluşturmuş ve Kafkas bölgesindeki muharebelerde en ağır muharebelere katılmışlardır.

*4.* Geçen yılın (1917) sonunda Rus Ordusu ateşkes'le savaşmayı bırakınca, Ermeni kuvvetleri Kafkas cephesinde Türk ilerleyişini beş ay kadar geciktirmiş, böylece İngiliz Ordusu'nun Mezopotamya'da başarılı olmasını sağlamıştır... Değişik rütbelerdeki Ermeni askerleri halen Suriye'de savaşmaktadırlar. Onlar İngiliz, Fransız ve Amerikan ordularında başarılı hizmetler ifa etmişler ve General Allenby'nin Filistin'deki büyük başarısında pay sahibi olmuşlardır."</B>

Böyle bir atmosfer içinde 30 Ekim 1918 günü imzalanan Mondros Ateşkes Anlaşması İngiliz parlamentosunda kararsızlıkla karşılandı. Kasım ayı ortalarında her iki Meclis üyesi Parlamenterler Mondros hükümlerinin gevşeklik gösterilmeden sıkı bir şekilde uygulanması gerektiğini belirtirken, Türklerin Ermeni illerini süratle boşaltmasını ve eğer lüzumlu görülürse bölgenin Antant ülkeleri kuvvetlerince işgal edilmesini istediler. Hükümetin politikasını açıklayan Lord Robert Cecil, resmi hükümet politikasının *"Doğu ve Batı Ermenistan'ın birleştirilmesi"* olduğunu belirtti. _(4)_ Böylece bölgede dev bir Ermeni Devleti yaratılmış olacaktı.

İngiltere Ortadoğu'nun yeniden çizilmesinde kilit ülke durumundaydı. Alınan ve alınacak bütün karaların arkasında bazen açık, bazen de gizli olarak İngiliz uzmanlar vardı. Savaş içinde Osmanlı topraklarının paylaşılması için yapılan gizli anlaşmaların hepsi İngiltere ile müttefikleri arasında yapılmıştı. Bu anlaşmalar için İngiltere'ye en büyük destek Fransa ve üarlık Rusya'sından gelmişti. Bu anlaşmalara göre Osmanlı topraklarının İngiltere, Fransa, Rusya ve İtalya arasında paylaşılması gerekiyordu.

İngilizlerin Türkiye ve Türklerle ilgili temel görüşlerini Winston Churchill'in şu sözleri ile daha da netleştirmek mümkündür:

*"İngiltere, Fransa ve Rusya tarafından toprak bütünlüğü konusunda garanti teklif edilen (gerçekte böyle bir teklif asla yapılmadı) Türkiye, Almanya ile birleşmiş ve bir neden yokken Rusya'ya saldırmıştı. Hiç kimse Türk İmparatorluğunun parçalanması veya Hıristiyan ve Arap Irkları üzerindeki Türk egemenliğinin sona ermesi nedeni ile hüngür hüngür ağlamayacaktı."* _(5)_ Churchill Türkiye ve çevresi ile ilgili kendi genel eğilimini de şu sözlerle özetliyor:
*"Türkiye'nin Türk olmayan kesimlerinin istekli ülkeler arasında paylaşılması müttefiklerin rahatlaması için bir ihtiyaç halini almıştı. İngiltere nesiller boyu devam ettirdiği genel politikayı değiştirerek, Rusya'nın İstanbul'a sahip olmasına rıza göstermiş ve kendi menfaatlerini Mezopotamya ve Pers Körfezi'nde aramaya başlamıştır. Fransa Suriye üzerinde tarihi hak iddiasında, İtalya'ya Antalya, Alpler ve Adriyatik'te istekleri konusunda hiç bir müttefikin sorun çıkarmayacağı vaat edilmiş durumdaydı."* _(6)_

İngiltere politikasının savaş sonu mimarları olarak iki isim dikkati çekiyordu, Başbakan Lloyd George ve daha sonra Dış işleri Bakanı olacak olan *"Lord Curzon"* . Her ikisi de Türk dostu olmayan bir ekolün temsilcisi bir partiden geliyor, Hıristiyan ve *"Elen Kültürü"*nün savunucusu olarak Barış görüşmeleri masasına oturuyorlardı. _(7)_ Başbakan Lloyd George, Konferansa katılan İngiltere delegasyonu'nun başkanlığını bizzat üstlenmişti. _(8)_ Konferansa giderken Türkler ve Ermeniler için söylediği şu sözler onun nasıl bir temel görüşe sahip olduğunu yansıtacaktır.

*"Savaşın başladığı andan itibaren, herhangi bir partiye mensup hiç bir devlet adamı yoktur ki, bu insanlık dışı imparatorluğu mağlup ettiğimiz takdirde yapacağımız sulh anlaşmasının ana esaslarından birisinin Ermenistan vadilerini bu kötü şöhretli Türklerin kanlı yönetiminden kurtarmak olduğuna inanmasın."* _(9)_

Harold Nicholson'a göre onun *"önemli konularda politikası açık değildi, tahmin edilemeyecek kadar kapalı idi. Onun iki temel ilkesi (Rusya ile dostluk, Türkiye ile düşmanlık) hem müttefik Fransa hükümeti ve hem de koalisyon ortakları olan Toryler (Muhafazakar Partisi üyeleri) tarafından lanetlenmiş ilkelerdi. Bu hedefleri açıkça, ifade etmekten kaçınmıyor ancak inkar da etmiyordu. Fakat bu konularda ısrarlıydı ve tekrar tekrar gündeme getiriyordu. Zamanla Başbakanın bu konularda kişisel bir politika uygulamak istediği, onu ne itiraf etmek, nede tasfiye etmek niyetinde olmadığı anlaşıldı."* _(10)_

İngiliz liderlerin temel görüşüne göre;*"Türk sorunu bu sefer Avrupa diplomasisinden tamamen çıkarılmalı ve Hindistan'da ve diğer herhangi bir yerde Müslümanlar Türkiye'nin kesin bir yenilgiye uğradığını ve artık İslam'ın "muzaffer askerleri" pozisyonunda olmadığını anlamalılar. Bu amaç için kararlı ve kesin bir harekatın derhal uygulamaya konması lazımdır. Türkiye'nin Avrupa'daki toprakları tamamen elinden alınmalı, İstanbul ve boğazlar bir başka ele devredilmelidir. Yaklaşık beş asırdır, Türklerin Avrupa'da varlığı bir çılgınlık, entrika ve Avrupa politikasının bozulmasının nedeni olmuştur. Söz konusu milletler zulümlere maruz kalmışlar ve kötü yönetilmişler ve Müslüman dünyasında fazlasıyla üstün bir mevki sahibi olmuşlardır. Bu Türklerin kendilerini "Büyük güç" olduğuna inandırmış ve diğer ülkelerde bu sihir'e inanmıştır. Avrupa güçlerini birbirine düşürmüş ve onların kıskançlıkları ve uyguladığı entrikalarla varlığını korumaya muvaffak olmuştur. İşte bu nedenlerle Türkler Asya'ya kadar sürülmelidir. İstanbul ve Boğazlarda onun yerini alacak güç Büyük Britanya'dır."* _(11)_

*"Helenizm sevdası ateşi (o dönemde) İngiliz Başbakanının sinesinde yanmaya başlamıştı. Lloyd Geroge, Lord Guilford ve Bay Gladstone'un klasik işbirlikçisi ve Lord Byron romantizminin izlerini taşıyor ve bu seçkin insanlarla aynı duyguları paylaşıyordu. Onun Yunan sevgisi gerçekte bu entelektüel şımarıklığı taşıyor gibiydi. Onun Türk düşmanlığı ise temelde şu düşüncelere dayanıyordu. Onun inancına göre Türkler bir "insanlık kanseri" idi. Bu yağmacılar sürüsü, ellerinde asırlar boyu fırsat olduğu halde insanlığın gelişmesine hiç bir katkı sağlamamış yegane ırktı. Bu nedenle ister Britanyalı, ister yabancı olsun, Türk taraftarı görünen biri onun için güvenilmezdi. Görüşleri temelde biraz da haçlı düşüncesine dayanıyordu. Haç ve Hilal çatışması konusunu yaşatıyordu. Düşmanlığın temelinde yakın dostu Venizelos'a duyduğu büyük güven de vardı. Aralarındaki ilişkiler, müşterek dostları sir John Stavridi (1903- 1916 arasında Yunanistan'ın Londra Başkonsolosu) vasıtasıyla canlı tutuluyordu."* _(12)_

İşte Barış Konferansına katılan Türkiye'nin düşmanlarından en önemlisi kabul edilen İngiltere'yi yöneten isimlerin temel görüşleri böyleydi. Dikkat edilirse hemen hemen hepsi küçük yaşlarda okullarda aldıkları dinsel ve milli terbiye'nin etkisi ile *"Türk ve Müslüman düşmanı; Yunan ve Hıristiyanların dostu"* olarak yetişmişlerdi. üzet olarak belirtmek gerekirse; görüşmelere başlarken, bu defa bölgedeki Türk hakimiyetini bir daha canlanmasına imkan vermeden yok etmek, İstanbul ve Anadolu topraklarını mümkün olabildiğince yeniden Hıristiyan Dünyasının kontrolü altına almak arzu ve kararlılığındaydılar.


DİPNOTLAR:

_(1). Harold NİCOLSON, Curzon: The last phase 1919-1925, A Study in Post –War Diplomacy, S.3-4 (Constable & Co Ltd. London –1934)._ 

_(2). Richard G. Hovannisian, Armenia on the Road to İndependence 1918, P. 249 (University California, Press, Ltd. 1967-USA)._ 

_(3). Aynı Eser, s.249._

_(4). Aynı Eser, s.249_

_(5). The Rt.Hon.Winston S.Churchill,C.H.M.P.: The Aftermath Being a sequelto The World Crisis,P.130 (London-1944)_

_(6). Aynı Eser S.130._ 

_(7). Sevres Andlaşmasına Doğru, S.XL._

_(8). A.Mandate, S.68._

_(9). Aynı Eser, S.74._

_(10). Curzon, S.56-57._ 

_(11).Aynı Eser, S.76-77_

_(12). Robert Rhodes James, British Politics 1880 – 1839, P.423 (Mehnuen & co Ltd. London –1977); Curzon, S.95-96._

----------

